# What do you want for Christmas?



## CodeBlock (Nov 18, 2009)

Like the title says, what interesting techy stuff do you want for Christmas? I want...either a new office chair or an electronic drum set .


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

i want a happy hacker keyboard.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 18, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> i want a happy hacker keyboard.



Interesting, I hadn't seen that before. I have a model M that I'm happy with, though my primary keyboard is a Logitech Wireless Wave.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

ive wanted one for the longest time, but i never bought one.
its never been something i NEED, i just want one.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that


----------



## anomie (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to get some naps and get caught up on sleep. Also, a little FOSS-friendly netbook would be good.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 18, 2009)

A girlfriend who knows what "a FreeBSD" is


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 18, 2009)

haha, don't we all


----------



## Beastie (Nov 18, 2009)

A pair of socks: one red and the other white.
Sorry, don't like techy socks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll settle for an Optimus Maximus Keyboard :e


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'll settle for an Optimus Maximus Keyboard :e



It wouldn't be supported (fully) on FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be supported (fully) on FreeBSD



By the time I'm able to afford it they will 



> *Which operating systems does Optimus support?*
> Optimus supports all operating systems, but we first develop software only for Windows and Mac.


http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/faq/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> By the time I'm able to afford it they will
> 
> 
> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/faq/



Uhhh I can't wait when thei'll support MenuetOS (after all they support ALL OSes)


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 18, 2009)

A few of these with a bunch of cameras mounted on top of the cubicle walls would be totally awesome!  Makes me almost sad that I now have my own office... almost.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'll settle for an Optimus Maximus Keyboard :e



now that is one hell of a keyboard.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 18, 2009)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> A few of these with a bunch of cameras mounted on top of the cubicle walls would be totally awesome!  Makes me almost sad that I now have my own office... almost.



If they came out with a webcam version that included 802.11 wireless, then things could get really interesting.    Especially if you could put little blobs of washable dye onto the ends of the darts.  

You could really make things interesting by programming them to have randomly-changing WEP keys, so that you had to hack your way into it before taking control and firing it.    Then just put 15-20 around the office in random locations, with random names, and let the real fun begin.  No one would know who had control of which launchers, or for how long.

Office warface, indeed!!


----------



## Dru (Nov 18, 2009)

phoenix,

 I like the way you think, lol. Wouldnt have thought of that myself, but I like the idea. Cant imagine any real work getting done after that though.

Complete opposite of the range, but Id like to have a 1963 C-10 pickup truck to rebuild. Spent last winter restoring a 1976 Harley Davidon Liberty edition, and Im going to be bored out of my mind this winter, especially since FreeBSD is working so well on this pc already.

Edit: I guess this was supposed to be more tech related..but I already upgraded the pc, lol.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If they came out with a webcam version that included 802.11 wireless, then things could get really interesting.    Especially if you could put little blobs of washable dye onto the ends of the darts.


Ok.. It's not wireless but it does have a webcam 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/warfare/a1c2/


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2009)

I want 8.0-RELEASE


----------



## phoenix (Nov 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Ok.. It's not wireless but it does have a webcam
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/warfare/a1c2/



Yeah, I know.  They have a wireless version (using IR, so line-of-sight) and a webcam version (wired).  I want to see them combined, but with 802.11 networking.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> I want 8.0-RELEASE



+1
Me to


----------



## roddierod (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd like a VPI Aries 3


----------



## sossego (Nov 19, 2009)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> A girlfriend who knows what "a FreeBSD" is


I have one.


What do I want for Christmas?
To be able to afford medicine.
To have heat.
To be able to get the BSD testing material.
To get all the help I need.
To have food and shelter.
To be alive.
To know I am here.


----------



## estrabd (Nov 19, 2009)

sossego said:
			
		

> I have one.
> 
> 
> What do I want for Christmas?
> ...



I married mine! ...

I want a cordless nail gun and a nice coffee thermos.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Geek -
IBM Model M
2nd 28in Monitor
3 Port DVI KVM
DVD Duplicator.

NON Geek -
All the Babylon 5 Box sets.
A box of Cubans
a new zippo
and a decent bottle of real Russian vodka.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 19, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> NON Geek -
> All the Babylon 5 Box sets.



Babylon 5 is Non-Geek???


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 19, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If they came out with a webcam version that included 802.11 wireless, then things could get really interesting.    Especially if you could put little blobs of washable dye onto the ends of the darts.
> 
> You could really make things interesting by programming them to have randomly-changing WEP keys, so that you had to hack your way into it before taking control and firing it.    Then just put 15-20 around the office in random locations, with random names, and let the real fun begin.  No one would know who had control of which launchers, or for how long.
> 
> Office warface, indeed!!



I think you and I must be long lost siblings dude...   We think so much alike, it's scary!

I was thinking of having a motor connected to a belt and the ceiling tile mounted on a track so that at the press of a button, the ceiling tile slides out of the way, revealing the launcher mounted to the support beam.  After unleashing the rockets, the tile could be replaced.  Also had the idea of several tile so rigged and a track system above the suspended ceiling so that the rocket launcher could be moved along it.  Could have a simple reel system with fishing line or something to motivate the launcher, making for easy reloads. ï¿½e   (And yes, my co-workers do have to put up with me...  )


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe a knife
Some good quality skin lotion
A basket
Someone to dig a pit in my back yard
Duct tape


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 19, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Maybe a knife
> Some good quality skin lotion
> A basket
> Someone to dig a pit in my back yard
> Duct tape



"It puts the lotion on it's skin."

"It puts the lotion back in the basket..." 




Shouldn't the pit be in your basement though??? :e  Excellent movie.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 19, 2009)

*Two men enter; one man leaves.*



			
				Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the pit be in your basement though??? :e  Excellent movie.


As James Lileks (QV) said: that movie spoilt the word "lotion" for all time.  My girlfriend simply does not understand what I find so funny about quoting Buffalo Bill.

What I *really* want for Christmas is an oxy-acetylene rig & several thousand linear feet of reynolds 531 tubing. (& of course appropriate quantities of flux & brass)


----------



## sossego (Nov 20, 2009)

Cubans are nice.
Yeah, I've had two in America from a few I knew.
Damn good tobacco, never lost its taste.


----------



## Penel (Nov 20, 2009)

For Christmas this year I would just like to get back to my normal life before I had my head on car collision back in June of this year when a lady had entered into my lane because of her wreck-less driving.

Other than that I wish the New Year 2010 will bring everyone lots of wealth and prosperity!


----------



## vivek (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish for good health and nothing else :e


----------



## lme@ (Nov 20, 2009)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> A girlfriend who knows what "a FreeBSD" is



Got one! \o/


----------



## alie (Nov 20, 2009)

I want FreeBSD 8.0 for my X-Mast


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 20, 2009)

I want a break from school work. 8.0-RELEASE would also be nice .


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 20, 2009)

jessica alba would be a nice xmas gift too. 
wouldnt mind having her around for a while.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, that would definitely make the cold winter evenings more enjoyable!!


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 20, 2009)

haha, indeed it would


----------



## overmind (Nov 20, 2009)

I want a good wine, good food and a bad girl 

By the way, best hacker keyboard can be made easily with a regular keyboard and a black spray 

Also I want earth and universe harmony 

Ah, I forgot, I want badly FreeBSD 8.0 Release 

A PS3, a BIG Bravia TV and GTA IV game?       (not very excited by hitting people and destroying cars in GTA game, but I'm amazed how technology evolve)


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 20, 2009)

I had a PS3 about 3 hours after I got it I sold it and bought a 360 instead they really are not worth it.


----------



## overmind (Nov 21, 2009)

@saxon3049: you might be right but I heard that 360 have a very BIG failure rate, and most important i DO NOT like micro$oft, so... you understand me.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 21, 2009)

Fair enough, but it's the best console out there at this moment in time Sony prity much ruined there brand with the PS3 and the failure rate is massively over hyped I know a few people with release day 360's that are still going strong.


----------



## hitest (Nov 21, 2009)

Happiness, peace, and good health for Christmas.
And.....FreeBSD 8.0 Release. :e


----------



## mickey (Nov 21, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> jessica alba would be a nice xmas gift too.
> wouldnt mind having her around for a while.



As long, as she doesn't bring Flipper with her


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 21, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> As long, as she doesn't bring Flipper with her


Is that what they call her husband these days?  I guess that's better than "Cash".


----------



## mickey (Nov 21, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Is that what they call her husband these days?  I guess that's better than "Cash".



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111964/


----------



## Beastie (Nov 21, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Is that what they call her husband these days?  I guess that's better than "Cash".


No, Flipper would be the cute grey-skinned marine mammal that talks in ultrasonic frequencies. Cash, on the other hand, would be the husband.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 23, 2009)

mmmm.... Jessica Alba, under the tree, wearing only a smile.       Maybe a red bow in her hair...


----------



## PetrusValidus (Nov 24, 2009)

A new mattress so I can stop sleeping on my bedroom floor every night.  Oh, and the strained ligament in my knee to heal.


----------



## alie (Nov 24, 2009)

Just changed my mind, i want new & better job before end of the year  hahaha


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 24, 2009)

PetrusValidus said:
			
		

> A new mattress so I can stop sleeping on my bedroom floor every night.  Oh, and the strained ligament in my knee to heal.



Hey Petrus, I'll get you a new mattress and a knee brace if you'll get me Jessica Alba.  :e   Of course, then I'll probably need a new mattress...


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 24, 2009)

I want FreeBSD 9.0 - RELEASE!

haha


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 24, 2009)

Edit /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh.

Change REVISION="8.0" to REVISION="9.0".

Good luck!


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh wow! That means I can get RELEASE 10 and 11 and more!

Maybe they will come with new background wallpapers


----------



## PetrusValidus (Nov 24, 2009)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> Hey Petrus, I'll get you a new mattress and a knee brace if you'll get me Jessica Alba.  :e   Of course, then I'll probably need a new mattress...



You got yourself a deal! :e


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oddly I just saw what I really want for Christmas and it's the 1ltr bottle of "Gentleman Jack"

And Petrus I feel stupid for only just recognising your avatar, the doom face.


----------



## gnemmi (Nov 25, 2009)

A fully functional and working ACPI implementation and a src.conf that does away with what I tell it to do away.

IÂ´d settle with that


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 25, 2009)

gnemmi said:
			
		

> A fully functional and working ACPI implementation...



gnemmi... thats just taking it too far.


----------



## gnemmi (Nov 26, 2009)

ThatÂ´s the key for a real _wish_


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 26, 2009)

Just found this -


----------



## zeiz (Nov 28, 2009)

Gnome2-2.28 in ports.

UPDATE. Santa is on duty already: Gnome2-28 - in ports! And KDE4-4.3.3!


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 3, 2009)

For Christmas 
bankrupt of Microsoft 
My installer on my live CD finish
be with My wife
have Nvidia drivers for FreeBSD AMD64
some cache to by an laptop or a laptop (It will be nice toprogramming at work)
and party for the Birthday of Jesus (Yes Im am christian)


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have one that we can all agree on... a working cure for hang overs.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 3, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> I have one that we can all agree on... a working cure for hang overs.



Heavy mineral water works for me...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

And even if there were a cure, the problem just shifts to this one.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed. People don't need a cure, people need to stop. Same thing as the saying goes, guns don't kill people; people kill people. Drinking doesn't hurt someone; Someone hurts themself by drinking.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just got news here at work and therefore have another wish in addition to Jessica Alba (waiting on you to drop her off Petrus :e ) - to not have to work on New Years.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 3, 2009)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> I have one that we can all agree on... a working cure for hang overs.



the hair of the dog, my friend.
if you're hungover, drink a couple beers in the morning. should take the sting right out of that one.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

(he means a couple of beers more than usual!)


----------



## fonz (Dec 3, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> the hair of the dog, my friend.
> if you're hungover, drink a couple beers in the morning. should take the sting right out of that one.


I can vouch for that.:beergrin:beergrin:beergrin

Oh, and tomatoes too. I know it sounds like an urban legend, but I actually think it does help to at least some extent. :h

Alphons

[edit]Oh, and one thing I *don't* want for Christmas is Mariah Carey


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Nerd gift: a new job.
Non-Nerd gift: a TIG welder.


----------



## mickey (Dec 4, 2009)

A new world order :e


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 4, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> A new world order :e


It is a joke because is not funny at all. You the new world order Is not good thing when they gonna implement this your only freedom gonna be breathe oups they gonna tax that to with the rfid chip. In the bible this is the mark of the beast.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 4, 2009)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> It is a joke because is not funny at all. You the new world order Is not good thing when they gonna implement this your only freedom gonna be breathe oups they gonna tax that to with the rfid chip. In the bible this is the mark of the beast.



bingo.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 4, 2009)

When did this thread turn into conspiracy theory's 101?

Oh and my hangover cure of choice is salty bacon,


----------



## Beastie (Dec 4, 2009)

Bingo what?

Are you saying you want an RFID chip implant like cattle?

Or have you just acknowledged you are the Beast in person?

:e


----------



## mk (Dec 4, 2009)

cure for the hangover shkembe shorba aka tripe soup the best thing ever invented - it can bring dead man back to his seat


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 4, 2009)

That soup looks like a bacterial culture, rule of Saxon #184, if your food reminds you of a bio chemistry lab's waste bin it probably is see rule #110.


----------



## mickey (Dec 4, 2009)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> It is a joke because is not funny at all. You the new world order Is not good thing when they gonna implement this your only freedom gonna be breathe oups they gonna tax that to with the rfid chip. In the bible this is the mark of the beast.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_World_Order

I guess you are referring to something other, than I had in mind.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 4, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Bingo what?
> 
> Are you saying you want an RFID chip implant like cattle?
> 
> ...



screw allllllll that. :-D
i was agreeing with him about the mark of the beast NWO thing.
the only chips i like come with guacamole and salsa.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 4, 2009)

The beast is awesome guys.  For instance:


```
Woe to you oh earth and sea,
for the devil sends the beast with wrath,
for he knows the time is short.
Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the beast,
for it is a human number.
It's number is six-hundred and sixty-six...


I'm left alone...
My mind is blank...
I need time to think to get the memories from my mind.
What did I see?
Can I believe?
That what I saw that night was real and not just fantasy?

Just what I saw
In my own dreams
Were the reflections of my warped mind
Staring back at me?
Cause in my dreams
It's always there!
The evil face that twists my mind
And brings me to despair.
```

Iron Maiden rocks.  



Or:


```
I'm going sunbathing dude.

Oh, no man, I don't think that's a good idea.

Why not?

Because the leader guy of the cult was going on in his speeches about
sun is bad and the beast can't come out because the sun hurts his eyes.
You show up all sunburnt, he'll be mad at you and me.

Well, I'm not in the cult, so I don't have to worry about ticking the
leader guy off.  What's your hurry anyway?

CAUSE THERE'S A GIRL I WANNA MEET THERE!!!

Well, I don't really have to believe in the stuff, do I?

Nooo.... nooo....  Just tell everybody you believe in the s***.  When
they go 'the sun sucks' say 'yeah, f*** the sun.  I f***in hate it too.
Long live the f***in beast'.
```

Adam Sandler is a funny guy. :e   (Censored because he's rather profane as well.  )



*** Sorry for any typos or inaccuracies in the above.  Haven't listened to TNOTB for probably 4-5 months and the adam sandler album that skit's on for at least a couple years. ***


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 4, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> screw allllllll that. :-D
> i was agreeing with him about the mark of the beast NWO thing.
> the only chips i like come with guacamole and salsa.



Me too


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 4, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_World_Order
> 
> I guess you are referring to something other, than I had in mind.



I read this before and this the same thing I tell you.

While people are saying, â€œPeace and safety,â€ destruction will come on them suddenly, as labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape.
- 1 Thessalonians 5:3

At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people.
[Matthew 24:11]

He also forced everyone, small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark of his right hand or on his forehead, so that no one could buy or sell unless he had the mark, which is the name of the beast or the number of his name. [Revelation 13:16-17]


If some one are interest about what Christian know About NWO see this link.

http://www.jeremiahproject.com/newworldorder/


----------



## mickey (Dec 4, 2009)

Omg wtf?


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 5, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> cure for the hangover shkembe shorba aka tripe soup the best thing ever invented - it can bring dead man back to his seat


There's a hand-drawn noodle shop here (that is to say, Philadelphia) that has both tripe (delightful, indeed) & ox stomach (!!!!  the only thing better would be a couple hundred pounds of sushi piled atop an otherwise very unclothed Jessica Alba).  Sometimes I just pretend to have a hangover so I can use it as an excuse for ordering ox stomach.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 5, 2009)

Can I settle for just the Jessica alba portion of your post or is the raw fish and cattle gut's part of the package as I doubt I could handle the rest in my hung over condition...  

Tequila should be banned by international law...





http://www.guzer.com/pictures/hangover_dog.jpg


----------



## jrick (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like drivers for my wifi card.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like this thread to end 

Let's leave the religious and conspiracy debates to other forums.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 7, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> [edit]Oh, and one thing I *don't* want for Christmas is Mariah Carey



And please NO more Wham for christmas!


----------

